

Harvard Mapping My DNA Turns Scary as Threatening Gene Emerges - siganakis
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-15/harvard-mapping-my-dna-turns-scary-as-threatening-gene-emerges.html

======
rsanchez1
I feel like the article ended a little early, like there should've been more.
It almost reads like it should've said, "I'd rather you didn't have it,
but..."

Beyond that it was a pretty gripping story. As this technology becomes cheaper
we'll probably see more startups take advantage of it, but the human side of
it can be unsettling.

